# Ice flies?



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

With all this bad weather i miss fishing so bad that I am just about ready to try ice fishing up on Erie. The only thing I can't understand is how you get a good back-cast in those little shanties....

I'll have to work on my roll-cast I guess.

teeray


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You use what is called The Pile Cast when ice fishing inside a shanty. You pile the line in a neat coil starting with the size 18 Prince Nymph at the bottom of the pile. You then gently nudge the whole mess into the hole and hope for the best.  Be sure to use a sinking line.  Should you foul up and get a tangle, it will give you something to do.  Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Ron forgot to tell you to jam your pole down the hole 1st then set up the shanty around it... too hard putting a pole together after the shanty is ready  

BTW your welcome


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the advice...I never would have thought of those things. However, I think I have a better solution. I am building an ice shanty that is 230 feet long and 70 feet high. It will be dropped on to the ice by a Sikorsky freight helicopter. I'm going for the state record for walleye caught on a spey rod. I just have to work on casting accuracy to hit that little auger hole.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll be there with bells and whistles... 
or at least a couple cold ones...
your idea was done before but I think the streamers were tied using turkey vulture feathers which of course came off a protected bird and thus the fishing part never was started  when the warden came to check out that HUGE shanty


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds great, but no need to tote those cold ones all the way up there. I'll have a fully stocked bar with a bartender...right next to the hot tub. I'm sure we'll be able to work something out with the game warden, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is going to be a long winter.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I know L2F, you think the shack-nasties have caused the cheese to slip off my cracker, huh? 

Well maybe just a little.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

say what?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't try to blame it on the shack-nasties


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

atrkyhntr,

Shack-nasties = cabin fever
Cheese slid off my cracker = I have officially lost my mind

terray


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Teeray said:


> atrkyhntr,
> 
> 
> Cheese slid off my cracker = I have officially lost my mind
> ...


Along with a bunch more of us.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Shack-nasties = cabin fever
> Cheese slid off my cracker = I have officially lost my mind


Hey I resemble those remarks


----------

